# Bike i.d., info, and build



## 99 bikes (Dec 16, 2018)

Finally getting around to posting some photos of my latest acquisition, and hoping for some feedback from the experts.

Some faithful members might recognize this bike, or at least the odd fork. It was listed for sale in the classified section and I was the lucky one to nab it.

Interesting features of the bike are the clenched bearing cups on the crank hanger, integrated seatpost, chain tension clips, and the double curved fork. Head tube show no signs of holes for a headbadge and the red looks like a old repaint.

The bike arrived in fantastic condition. Wheels are ND A rear and ND front (with the sliding grease clip), which I believe dates the wheels to 1918 at the earliest (given the front hub). After close inspection it appears that the bike had most likely been involved in a front end collision which bent the forks back quite evenly. Luckily the frame survived without any damage and I was able to locate a nice replacement fork, though not a exactly like the original I think it suits the bike nicely.

Since I received the bike I have been searching on-line to try and ID the manufacturer. The closest I could find is a Great Western MFG badged Crown, the seat post/tube, stays are very similar. Dropout tensioners and hanger are quite a bit different.

Any feedback would be nice, Crown history etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 16, 2018)

The drop-outs, serial number detail, head badge, visible seams in the tubing, and fork, are similar looking to a ladies frame that I have seen.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/unknown-ladies-toc-teens-twenties-is-it-a-zero-0.143044/
The 1902 catalog indicated seamless tubing(?); are those seams or pin striping(?).
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...acturing-bike-catalog-la-porte-indiana.52663/
The Lonns had a few patents, maybe USPTO yield clues.  GWM bikes of later years often had 2-3/4" vertical badge holes.

I have seen the pentagon chain ring identified as Shelby, who did mfgr/wholesale to folks like Simmons, but perhaps Shelby just acquired or used the design in later years as a mfgr/retailer.


----------



## 99 bikes (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank you for the excellent information.

You are spot on with the dropout detail, it is identical to the ladies model that is linked.

I believe the tubing is seamed but I will take a closer look.

So right now it seems to be GWM made. As to model or badge i'm guessing Crown or Adlake at this time.


----------



## sam (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd not through those forks away too quickly. Usually during a collision the forks bend at the junction of the fork crown and steer tube. And I've seen forks bent in that style but on English bikes.


----------



## 99 bikes (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm holding on to the forks for sure. They do have a slight twist at the dropouts and the bend isn't totally consistent between fork legs, so I think they are probably bent from a collision, but heck, i've been wrong before.


----------



## 99 bikes (Dec 28, 2018)

After close inspection of the frame it appears the main tubes are seamless, head tube and stays are rolled for sure. Construction and finish is a bit crude but the frame is straight.

I've had a small hiccup installing the replacement fork. The original fork has larger bearings (and associated hs cups) than the replacement so it's not fitting together as it should. I'm hoping to find a solution soon.


----------



## 99 bikes (Jan 29, 2019)

Located the source of my fork install frustrations, a horribly faced headtube.

Not having a facing tool i'm hoping to bring into a local shop to have the job done correctly.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 29, 2019)

GWM may have used 35 mm or 1-3/8" headset cups.  I would re-use the cups if available, or find replacements (not easy); may be identified as "Ross"(?). 
Searches may yield mostly 1-3/8" stacking height headsets.  Not sure is 35 mm cups are compatible with other 34 mm MTB components.  
There was a 1990s beach cruiser that used 34 mm cups & bearings with a special NECO H833K or H834SW headsets, fitting 1"-24tpi forks. 
Then there may be the shim method, 35 mm down to 30 mm road bike(?).


----------



## 99 bikes (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you for the information AS. The cups are in usable condition and I hope to be able to move forward with this build.

I did pick up another super interesting teens bike that will probably take most of my attention for the next couple of months. I will update as I proceed.

Cheers!


----------

